# New "Superman" Algorithm



## iasimp1997 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi everyone. I just discovered a new algorithm for the "Superman" case. You know, the one that switches the two headlights. It's actually the same as Lucas Garron's 2gen 4x4 parity alg. Here it is:
r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' U2
Give me your pros and cons on this.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

EDIT: Same as iSpinz below. I had a little trouble memorizing it, but it's in the muscle memory.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 31, 2009)

I just use:

R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 31, 2009)

it's not new :/


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

Pros: Super Easy To Remember, Could Get Fast With Practice 

Cons: Long, A Tad Awkward, 

Nice Discovery.  

I've been meaning to learn that OLL for a while now, and I've found the usual one awkward. 

I personally like this alg. 

Edit: 


> it's not new :/



Oh, it's not? lol. 

Well then... 
I still like it though.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 31, 2009)

This works for any Domino OLL parity.

Anyhow, definitely not puzzle theory.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 31, 2009)

I use R U R' U R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 R.

Its basically sune followed by anti-sune.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> This works for any Domino OLL parity.
> 
> Anyhow, definitely not puzzle theory.



Well, I couldn't find a better topic to put it under..... is it possible to move a thread to a different topic? Probably not... but w/e I'm sure it's no biggie.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

iasimp1997 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > This works for any Domino OLL parity.
> ...


YES.... IT IS A BIGGIE.....
pjk and the mods will capture you, tie you to a tree, and beat you with a flyswatter.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 31, 2009)

iasimp1997 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > This works for any Domino OLL parity.
> ...



He already did move it.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 31, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



Lol


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 31, 2009)

lolfail


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 31, 2009)

y2 (R' U2) (R F U') (R' U' R U) F'


----------



## Weston (Dec 31, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> y2 (R' U2) (R F U') (R' U' R U) F'


Since I know COLL, my experience is that that one ^^^ is the 3rd fastest one.
I find 
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' to be the second fastest 
and 
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R to be the fastest.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 31, 2009)

iasimp1997 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > This works for any Domino OLL parity.
> ...



Erm, General Discussion?


----------



## andrewunz1 (Dec 31, 2009)

i use R U R' U' R U R' U' L' U R U' R' U R U' R' L
its a commutator from blindfolded but i like it.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 31, 2009)

Weston said:


> F1Z2L3 said:
> 
> 
> > y2 (R' U2) (R F U') (R' U' R U) F'
> ...



Those are pretty fast. Do you mind lookin at my OLL and PLL spreadsheet? It's under How to's, guides, etc. If you know of any significantly faster solutions can you put it in the thread?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 31, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > F1Z2L3 said:
> ...


How about the wiki?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 31, 2009)

iasimp1997 said:


> Hi everyone. I just discovered a new algorithm for the "Superman" case. You know, the one that switches the two headlights. It's actually the same as Lucas Garron's 2gen 4x4 parity alg. Here it is:
> r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' U2
> Give me your pros and cons on this.



the alg doesn't even work  
it needs an M' at the end


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I just discovered a new algorithm for the "Superman" case. You know, the one that switches the two headlights. It's actually the same as Lucas Garron's 2gen 4x4 parity alg. Here it is:
> ...


Do the alg on a 3x3x3, you get the headlight OLL
Do it on a 5x5x5 with r as inner slice turn, OLL Parity.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Dec 31, 2009)

I've always thought, how on earth can I take the best part of 4x4, OLL parity, and get it on the 3x3? Well, thank you.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 31, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...


my bad, I was doing r as R >_>

R U2 x R U2 R U2 R' U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 (M') also works as a headlights alg for 3x3, but it's a lousy OLL alg


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 31, 2009)

lol imma use it fur CLL. good idea eh?


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 31, 2009)

Ah, Peterbat, I use that algorithm too.
However, I use a rotation and do Y X U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U'

It's also on Erik's Turbo page.


----------



## peterbat (Dec 31, 2009)

4Chan said:


> Ah, Peterbat, I use that algorithm too.
> However, I use a rotation and do Y X U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U'
> 
> It's also on Erik's Turbo page.



Haha, I deleted my post because for a second I thought the 'superman' algorithm he was talking about was the one with 2 *sets* of headlights. But I see now that I wasn't originally mistaken. Here is my original post:

"I was playing with commutators and found this one a few days ago. It's nice for my fingertrick style, and I do it with the dots in the front:

R2' B2 R F2' R' B2 R F2' R

I grip the R layer with my thumb on top, and that grip never changes.

$0.02"

I'm not surprised it wasn't new 
I just didn't see it on the wiki page. (Adding...)


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 1, 2010)

R2 B2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R2 works too, so any 4x4 OLL parity works.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 1, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> R2 B2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R2 works too, so any 4x4 OLL parity works.


Your reasoning is false, and so is your conclusion.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> R2 B2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R2 works too, so any 4x4 OLL parity works.



That algorithm happens to also turn the corners when you do it on a 4x4, try a pure parity algorithm, it will not change anything on the 3x3.


----------



## girishganesan (Jan 1, 2010)

*wha?*



iasimp1997 said:


> Hi everyone. I just discovered a new algorithm for the "Superman" case. You know, the one that switches the two headlights. It's actually the same as Lucas Garron's 2gen 4x4 parity alg. Here it is:
> r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' U2
> Give me your pros and cons on this.




But isnt the whole point of a secondary algorithm supposed to be an advantage like MORE SPEED or LESS MOVES? No offence but yours doesnt have either. Or are you just mentioning that your algo ALSO works ? best not follow it.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 1, 2010)

R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'

I can sub 2 that, and I suck.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 2, 2010)

I remember having a sub15 solve(hey, i suck at 3x3) using OLL parity as a ZBLL. kekeke. I presume there is a better way to do the ZBLL case then this?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 2, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> I remember having a sub15 solve(hey, i suck at 3x3) using OLL parity as a ZBLL. kekeke. I presume there is a better way to do the ZBLL case then this?



Most definitely:
My alg sucks though:
(Y2) R U R2 U2 B2 D' R' D B2 R2 U2 X' R U2 R2 U2


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 2, 2010)

Let me find a good one...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 2, 2010)

4Chan said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > I remember having a sub15 solve(hey, i suck at 3x3) using OLL parity as a ZBLL. kekeke. I presume there is a better way to do the ZBLL case then this?
> ...



(y2) R2 B2 R' B2 U' L U' L' U R' U' R U R'

or R2 F2 R F2 U L' U L U' R U R' U' R


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 2, 2010)

Much appreciated!


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jan 4, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'
> 
> I can sub 2 that, and I suck.



I use this too!


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Much appreciated!



For ZBLL? Lol. But for headlights in OLL, I use R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
Noone seems to use this. So many use R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' Which I find very bad. I can easily sub 2 mine.


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 4, 2010)

Slow but really nice feel


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 4, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > rachmaninovian said:
> ...



I just found this one:

L U' F U F' L F' L' F2 U' F' L' U' L U L' which I turned into...

y' (F U' R U R' F) (R' F' R2 U' R') y' (R' U' R U R)


----------

